# Apple-glazed Pork Tenderloin



## Jared_mizanin (Nov 13, 2011)

I was thinking of doing an apple-glazed pork tenderloin.  I've never done one before, but I do remember cooking a tenderloin in some apple cider.  Anyhoo, I did a bit of research and found someone did one using some apple jelly as a glaze.  I thought the cider-jelly might be a good combo.  Any thoughts?

As well, I was wondering what could go as a side for this dish.  Baked apples or applesauce?  Salad?  Veggie?  Please help


----------



## Hammster (Nov 13, 2011)

Reduce some unfiltered cider until it is reduced by half. Then whisk in some butter. Use that as your sauce for the pork. Simply season the pork with s/p and herb of your choice. Ground sage is nice. Sear the roast in a skillet to get a nice crust on it. Brush on some of your glaze and slide the roast, still in the skillet, into the oven until internal temp of the roast is at 145f for a nice pink interior. Bring it out of the oven, transfer roast to a cutting board, and lightly cover with a piece of aluminum foil to allow the roast to rest for at least five minutes before slicing it. Add a splash of white wine or more cider to the skillet to deglaze. Once deglazed and the liquid has reduced down, pour in the other sauce you used as your glaze and heat through. Slice the tenderloin into medallions and serve napped with the sauce.

Braised red cabbage is an awesome side for this as the cabbage dish contains onion, apple and the cabbage. 

Buttered and parsleyed noodles or a nice baked potato makes for a nice starch.


----------



## She Eats Cheese (Nov 13, 2011)

That sounds yummy  I actually have pork tenderloin on the menu this week!


----------



## Jared_mizanin (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh boy...okay.  Never even heard of braised red cabbage but found a tutorial on the dish.  I shall give it a try.  It calls for red cabbage, distilled white vinegar, butter, salt, sugar, granny-smith apple, and currant jelly.  Sound about right?


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 14, 2011)

Jared_mizanin said:
			
		

> Oh boy...okay.  Never even heard of braised red cabbage but found a tutorial on the dish.  I shall give it a try.  It calls for red cabbage, distilled white vinegar, butter, salt, sugar, granny-smith apple, and currant jelly.  Sound about right?



Sounds good!


----------



## Hammster (Nov 14, 2011)

Jared_mizanin said:


> Oh boy...okay. Never even heard of braised red cabbage but found a tutorial on the dish. I shall give it a try. It calls for red cabbage, distilled white vinegar, butter, salt, sugar, granny-smith apple, and currant jelly. Sound about right?


 
I don't use any currant jelly, and I use cider vinegar instead of white. I also use some sliced red onion in mine and a sprinkling of ground clove. Granny smith is a good apple to use and sometimes I use a gala apple.
The braising liquid is generally some veg broth and water as needed.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 14, 2011)

The braised cabbage would go great with the apple-ness of the pork.

A nice Potato Pavé, or Duchess Potatoes are a nice side too. Pretty simple, just a matter of assembly.


----------

